
A Gift to My Daughter - techchick
https://code.likeagirl.io/a-gift-to-my-daughter-1a2daf89da0f
======
slang800
> much more than just a book; it’s a movement

Wow that's cringy. I would have far more respect for this stuff if it was
marketed for its talented writing or effectiveness as propaganda, rather than
the "movement" it hopes to capitalize on.

